# Anyone available for coffee in Pesaro 28 April - 2 May



## denisemc (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello all,

My husband and I are visiting the Le Marche from 28 April to 2 May and would love to meet up with anyone in the Pesaro/Ravenna/Ancona area for coffee or a drink. We are flexible, planning to explore these towns and Urbino.

Best wishes, Denise


----------



## ashleybartner (Apr 18, 2017)

Ciao Denise! What brings you to Le Marche?! I live outside of Piobbico near Urbino. Let me know if you want to stop by our farmhouse!


----------



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

*in ancona*

Hi Denise,
I live near Ancona and we can meet there. I will be happy to spend some times with you, if our schedules match.
My name is Dafne and I'm Italian.
Let me know as soon as possible, if you are interested.
Have a nice journey


----------



## denisemc (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello Dafne!

I am so happy to have your message! We have been in Pesaro for 2 days. Le Marche is so beautiful. We went to visit Urbino today and had a wonderful day. On Sun. tomorrow or Mon. we can visit Ancona - my husband wants to go to Ravenna one of those days. Best wishes, Denise


----------



## denisemc (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Ashley,
We were in Venice for the first 5 days and now Pesaro. Thank you for your kind offer, I would have loved to see your farmhouse - however, we had to take the bus to Urbino today so not able to divert. We have lived in the UK 20 years and are from Madison, WI. I would like to retire to this area if it is possible. How long have you been in Urbino? Best wishes, Denise


----------



## denisemc (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Dafne

We can confirm we are in Ancona today, Sunday - 30 April, from 13:30, on or near the port. Hope we can see you. Best, Denise


----------



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm sorry, but today for today is too little time to organize. Wish you a good stay. Dafne


----------



## denisemc (Apr 16, 2017)

dafnep said:


> I'm sorry, but today for today is too little time to organize. Wish you a good stay. Dafne


Thank you for your reply. Forums are a slow communication tool! I had left my number so you could text me but it was removed for safety. We had a great visit and saw the church on top the hill, the Roman ruins and Arch. Museum - very beautiful view on a sunny day. Do you have a suggestion on how to rent a flat for a month so we can learn Italian? 

Sorry we missed you!
Denise


----------



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

Mannaggia Denise!(=what a shame, Denise!)
I'm sorry we missed, but I'm happy you had a good time there.
I'm happy you want to rent an apartment here. I don’t know a lot about the rent, I live in Recanati and all the area is not so cheap.
If you are interested in Ancona, I think Le Palombare or Posatora are two quiet and not expensive quarters; if you have a good budget, in the historic center Adriatico and Capodimonte are two good options ( but I never lived there, so I don’t know).
Quarters to avoid: Railstation area, Piano San Lazzaro, Baraccola.
In the surrounding: if you don’t mind to take the car, villages as Agugliano are near the city and less expensive. 
Speaking about Marche region, if you like the coast, rent a house on the hills because is cheaper and you can reach the coast with 5 minutes driving.
An advice: don’t take a country house lost in the beautiful country, for one month or for retirement. You’ll kill yourself or, in a better scenario, you’ll never be part of the local community. Believe me, is a good option only for people who work in tourism industry.
Anyway, sorry for the long answer. I’m new in this forum, but I think we can write our phone number or email address in a private conversation.
Let me know when you’ll come. I’m not a tour guide, but I’m happy to help foreigners as and when I can.
Have a nice day
Dafne


----------



## denisemc (Apr 16, 2017)

dafnep said:


> Mannaggia Denise!(=what a shame, Denise!)
> I'm sorry we missed, but I'm happy you had a good time there.
> I'm happy you want to rent an apartment here. I don’t know a lot about the rent, I live in Recanati and all the area is not so cheap.
> If you are interested in Ancona, I think Le Palombare or Posatora are two quiet and not expensive quarters; if you have a good budget, in the historic center Adriatico and Capodimonte are two good options ( but I never lived there, so I don’t know).
> ...


Ciao Dafne,

Thank you for your long informative message - long is good!!! I really appreciate your help! 
If you should like to visit the UK, we live near Oxford and I can give you a little tour of the colleges or meet in London. 
We won't retire for another 10 years but hope to spend a month each year learning Italian. We stayed in Pesaro and the coast is so beautiful. The country is not for us! We like the town life, walking for dinner and shopping. They have a local Universta Etat Libera to take a class. If you know any others it would be nice to research. I think a local flat would be best like you say to mix more and to Join a study group.
Do you know anything about Rimini?
When we come back later in the year I will email you again - earlier  
The rules of the forum say after posting a bit you can private message so we can text perhaps. 
Best, Denise


----------



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

Good Denise,
I see you’re organized people and the Università dell’Età Libera has many interesting classes. I don’t know Rimini, just as tourist who was there years ago. 
If I could help you to find or check information, I’m available, but if you know people in Rimini or Pesaro, it would be better for you ask to them.
Let me know
A presto
Dafne


----------

